# Where to start



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I just received my nexus 7 32 in the mail and Im having a hard time figuring out what I need to know about rooting and flashing and Tom's and kernels and I wanted to start this thread to collect that information for others like me. So, what's up n7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

there's a sticky thread right above your thread, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28544-guide-nexus-7-bootloadersrecoveriesrootback-to-stock/


----------



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Basically you need ADB installed on your computer and working properly.
you get that here : http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
If you aren't comfortable using the cmd prompt on your computer (If this is the case think twice about rooting) use this http://www.wugfresh.com/2012/07/11/nexus-root-toolkit-v1-5-released/ (Still need to install the sdk above)
If you can't do that, then don't root, it's better this way.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nght12 said:


> Basically you need ADB installed on your computer and working properly.
> you get that here : http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
> If you aren't comfortable using the cmd prompt on your computer (If this is the case think twice about rooting) use this http://www.wugfresh.com/2012/07/11/nexus-root-toolkit-v1-5-released/ (Still need to install the sdk above)
> If you can't do that, then don't root, it's better this way.


lol... I'm of the constitution that if you can't adb, don't root... I get the point of one-clicks, but adb is extremely simple if you can read and follow directions, and it will save your bootay if you break something. However one-clicks make more sense with non-Nexus devices, considering all you have to do is "fastboot oem unlock" push recovery, make permanent, and then flash the root file in recovery. It took me 1-2 minutes to unlock and root my N7, minus the time it took for the system to format on the unlock.

However I know that will never happen, and there will always be one-clicks... so alas.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol guys, you completely misinterpreted me. I know how to adb, I know how to root. I already did it. My question is what the hell do I flash now that I'm rooted haha every device has different popularities, so share them, please.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> Lol guys, you completely misinterpreted me. I know how to adb, I know how to root. I already did it. My question is what the hell do I flash now that I'm rooted haha every device has different popularities, so share them, please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


just pick a recovery. Most prefer TWRP I think and just flash something. Pick a kernel/ROM and run for a few days. Thats really all anyone can tell you because everyone has there own opinion on What is the best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I say it depends on what you run on other devices maybe. I was a big fan of CM7 on my Droid X, so I run a lot of things based off of it. (And believe me, that's a lot..) Recovery is either TWRP or CWM (I prefer CWM myself, as I'm familiar with it) and the ROM depends on what you want. If you like customizing, AOKP or maybe Paranoid Android would be a good start. I haven't tried much other ROMs so far, but most are going to be CM10-based as far as I'm aware.

I like Paranoid Android mainly for its tablet UI, which I hope will remain when 4.2 is released. (basing on screens of the Nexus 10, Google may have removed it in 4.2 in favor the big phablet UI for tablets) But, what you run is up to you, that's the beauty of Nexus.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

IMO there are 3 "top dogs" in the ROM community for nexus devices.

AOKP...all the unicorns and tweaks that you could ever want. this is my personal ROM of choice for both my nexus devices.

CM10....the originator of AOSP ROM's. they have been around forever, their ROMs seem to be slightly faster and smoother than AOKP but the trade-off is that it has less tweaks.

Parandoid Android. based off of CM10 i believe, but throws in the PA customizations which allow per app tablet/phablet UI. i personally dont really like the tablet UI on such a small screen but if that is your thing, this is really worth checking out.

pretty much all of the ROM's out there are stable and quick and smooth and good on battery. just give it a go for a few days and see what you like and what you dont.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> Lol guys, you completely misinterpreted me. I know how to adb, I know how to root. I already did it. My question is what the hell do I flash now that I'm rooted haha every device has different popularities, so share them, please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Stock rooted for me. Didn't even flash a recovery. Toggles are pretty much unnecessary on the N7.


----------



## wtherrell (Sep 17, 2012)

nhat said:


> Stock rooted for me. Didn't even flash a recovery. Toggles are pretty much unnecessary on the N7.


Hmm. I find them handy for turning bluetooth, wifi, airplane mode, on and off. Also quick brightness controls. All the stuff in one easy to access status bar line.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

wtherrell said:


> Hmm. I find them handy for turning bluetooth, wifi, airplane mode, on and off. Also quick brightness controls. All the stuff in one easy to access status bar line.


Why are you toggling BT, WiFi, and airplane mode? I leave BT and WiFi on at all times.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

nhat said:


> Why are you toggling BT, WiFi, and airplane mode? I leave BT and WiFi on at all times.


Extra battery saving? No use having it on if you aren't using it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

